# Wurth German Alloy Silver Wheel Lacquer



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Has anybody used this? I am thinking of using it to do some spot refurb on my alloys, wondering if it is a good match for Audi rims?

I only ever seem to get some slight damage around the very outside of the rims and unfortunately yesterday the alloys had a very unpleasant welcome by a curb. I've sanded down the damage and put a little hammerite silver on to provide interim protection but was considering the Wurth when I properly do them in winter.


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Neil. You've got the RS6 alloys haven't you?

I don't honestly know how good it will match yours but this chap seems to think it matches 'all' German alloys: http://www.audiworld.com/tech/ext43.shtml

Cobblers of course, as it doesn't match my TT alloys [unfortunately nothing does really, they need to be baked to get the finish] but IIRC the RS6 alloys are a lighter finish and the Wurth paint might just work.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice, I've seen that before, I may well get some and see.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Has anybody used this? I am thinking of using it to do some spot refurb on my alloys, wondering if it is a good match for Audi rims?
> 
> I only ever seem to get some slight damage around the very outside of the rims and unfortunately yesterday the alloys had a very unpleasant welcome by a curb. I've sanded down the damage and put a little hammerite silver on to provide interim protection but was considering the Wurth when I properly do them in winter.


Good news...this paint is the one for your wheels. I have used it on my RS6 alloys and its a spot on match. You dont happen to know of a mint RS6 alloy going do you?, my spare is a running wheel and would like to change it for a real one.
Anyway here is a place for your paint try here : http://www.performancemotorcare.com...eel_Cleaners.html#a1_21PMC00033#a1_21PMC00033
Ta


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

Original or reps?

Rochford tyres do some good reps: http://www.alloywheels.com/product....Make=Audi&Model=A4&strSize=18"&searchSize=18"

Those are sets of four but I'm sure they'd sell you a single.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

dibbs26 said:


> Good news...this paint is the one for your wheels. I have used it on my RS6 alloys and its a spot on match. You dont happen to know of a mint RS6 alloy going do you?, my spare is a running wheel and would like to change it for a real one.
> Anyway here is a place for your paint try here : http://www.performancemotorcare.com...eel_Cleaners.html#a1_21PMC00033#a1_21PMC00033
> Ta


Nice one mate, again are yours original or reps?

As for genuine single alloys you usually find them on ebay, quite rare, although they do appear.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

The genuine paint from VW dealers is not surprisingly a good match for all VAG wheels. The part number for this paint is L 009 104 and comes in a 400ml aerosol can.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> The genuine paint from VW dealers is not surprisingly a good match for all VAG wheels. The part number for this paint is L 009 104 and comes in a 400ml aerosol can.


Thanks Glyn, some common sense, I'll look into it :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Nice one mate, again are yours original or reps?
> 
> As for genuine single alloys you usually find them on ebay, quite rare, although they do appear.


Mine are original, so would be prefer to keep them all the same, I only need one.
Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Probably better to find an original as my replicas weigh a ton, and seem very soft and damage very easily, I could do with respraying the lips on mine as I have kebed 3 of the 4!


----------

